# Zebronics MP3 DJ Uno, Beta & Gamma Players Reviewed



## anuvb101 (Feb 18, 2008)

This time around, we’ll be taking a look at the Zebronics’ latest MP3 Player lineup. If you have a good memory, you may recollect Zebronics recently announced some really [URL="*www.newcomputer.110mb.com"]affordable mp3 playes [/URL] in India. Although Zebronics is an established Indian brand in PC peripherals, it’s not well known when it comes to MP3 players. The major reason for this is the popularity of other brands. We managed to get our hands on the three major flash-based Zebronics MP3 Players available in the market currently and put them through the test. Sure, these are affordable but are they of any utility or value to you? Join us as we explore the three* Zebronics MP3 players - Uno, Beta & Gamma* in detail.


*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/thumb.jpg

 It’s interesting to note that all the three Zebronics DAPs featured in this review roundup come in 1GB capacity. And they still manage to target different users - speaks a lot of the balance in design, features and pricing which Zebronics has managed to deliver. More details on each on the respective pages. But to give you some idea:

The *DJ Uno* is for the extreme budget conscious buyers who would’ve otherwise gone in for Chinese or no-name brands. It’s also for those who don’t have direct access to PC 24×7.
The *Beta *on the other hand, is an all-in-one device which does music playback, voice recording, FM and sports some really cool features.
Last but not the least, we’ve the MP3* DJ Gamma*, which looks a lot like the Creative Zen Stone…infact the [URL="*www.newcomputer.110mb.com"]Zen Stone Plus [/URL]as it features a display too. A couple of more surpises as you read along.
 Without further ado, let’s check out the Zebronics MP3 DJ Uno first to kick start this group review.









*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/all-in-one-2-1.jpg





```
www.newcomputer.co.nr



www.newcomputer.110mb.com
```


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2008)

Please stop stealing content from other websites. Your previous threads on this forum have also been copy paste from websites like *priceguru.in and *www.zyxware.com

Are you associated with those websites or have permission to use their content without linking back to them? Give due credit and link back to those websites if you copy-paste their content.

You've been doing this from a very long time and repeating the same inspite of warnings. Your account has been miserabled for 2 weeks.


----------

